# Which cigar has best smelling smoke?



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

OK puffers, another question. Which cigars have the most appealing smoke smell?
By this I mean, maybe one your spouse or nonsmoking friends don't mind or may actually find pleasing.

Other than retrohaling and smoking my cigars I find myself sticking my head into the plume and inhaling the smoke to see how it smells.
Growing up I always liked the smell of a cigar or pipe and hated cigarrette smoke (still do).

That being said, some of my fav sticks (Padron, Liga9, MFNo1, La Aurora, etc) produce clouds that drive people away.
Only one I found early on my spouse liked was DE's Java line, but I don't smoke them anymore.

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance
Tom


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

The worst room note, the better the smoke.

You don't really need friends and loved ones.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Plantation Reserve from the Cigar Factory of New Orleans been told by several people including my wife.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I think this might be the only area where infused sticks are superior to non-infused. I sometimes smoke CAO Flavours in the car with my wife and she always compliments the "car-note" :biggrin:


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

While at my favorite Cigar Lounge, and someone fires up a cigar that I think smells good, and when I ask, it seems over 50% of the time it's a Gurkha. I rarely smoke one (and don't really know why) but they smell good. Probably the more mild cigars would be less apt to chase others away.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

My wife hates cigar smoke and when an unwanted plume has unintentionally made its way to her she has been known to leave the area. The cigars she has actually tolerated the smoke from are the Leccia Black, DE Java & Tabak Especiale Red Eye.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Acid Blondie


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

For me its LPs. There's a very unique aroma to the resting smoke that not only does my girlfriend not mind but if I'm smoking in public I always have strangers compliment the smell.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Any Davidoff. Check out their site, they even categorize them by aroma. My wife compliments the My Father line, too. :smoke2::smoke2: TCB

Please verify your age | Davidoff


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

I had a Bahia Gold White Label this summer that my golf partner said smelled like bacon being smoked, how can you go wrong with that? :lol:


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I vote El Centurion and Viaje Satori Karma


----------



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

Every time I smoke the 601 Green Oscuro people tell me it smells nice.


----------



## tkuharski (Nov 16, 2013)

I was smoking at my B&M saturday, and the guy sitting next to me said my Nica Rustica was bother him, so he went to the other side of the room.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Tabacos Baez Famosos Serie SF -- Smells like fancy pipe tobaccy. 

Not over excited about the taste, but it did put off a pleasant smoke into the air.

My wife likes the smell of all cigars. In fact, when I haven't smoked a cigar for a few days she is often the one reminding me I should smoke a stogie.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

tkuharski said:


> I was smoking at my B&M saturday, and the guy sitting next to me said my Nica Rustica was bother him, so he went to the other side of the room.


Are you sure it was the scent? With all the smoke those put out, if there isn't really good ventilation it can be overpowering.


----------



## tkuharski (Nov 16, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> Are you sure it was the scent? With all the smoke those put out, if there isn't really good ventilation it can be overpowering.


Your right it could be, but just by going in almost every Saturday to relax with a smoke. I had never seen anyone move away from another in a cigar shop before.


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

Agree on Nica Rustica, great cigar but the smoke's aroma is very different. Going to try that one that smells like bacon.....hmm maybe I'll create a custom cigar with bacon rolled into it...yeah baby!


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I think this might be the only area where infused sticks are superior to non-infused. I sometimes smoke CAO Flavours in the car with my wife and she always compliments the "car-note" :biggrin:


I agree with you on this one.


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

Infused cigars seem to have a sweetier smell that most people like. Some you can try are Acid, Tabak Especial, Java, Isla Del Sol, CAO, and Tatiana. I suggest the Isla Del Sol if you like coffee, it's cheaper then some of the other coffee cigars and taste great. My personal favorite is the Tatiana Groovy Blue... Blueberry yum!


----------



## Smoke Whisperer (Nov 27, 2013)

I was enjoying an Ortega Series D Mad not be front porch thing it smelled real good. A few minutes later a neighbor was walking down the street and caught a whif and commented how good that smelled!


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

I never really buy "crazy" sticks but had some COA Flavors Vanilla once, could not believe all the people that commented on how good it smelled. Even had a guy say, if I smoked cigars, that is what I would smoke.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I think this might be the only area where infused sticks are superior to non-infused. I sometimes smoke CAO Flavours in the car with my wife and she always compliments the "car-note" :biggrin:


Hey, Tobias! I tried to give you a RG bump the other day because I dig your ever changing/evolving(?) avatars! But the instrument said I had to spread the Bumps around a little more :ask: :noidea: whatever that's about?? While I might find it hard to keep food down at "infused" selections, I do like and believe some Kentucky fire cured sticks & cheroots would suffice in this area. Ramrod hard fired crooked sticks soaked in bourbon do have a nice aroma IMHO if a more pleasant scent to other non cigar lovers in the area is desired...


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Topic. Reminds me of a couple stories in my cigar smoking past. 

January of 2000 I ordered a new GMC pickup (pictured on my web site with a custom "cigar" paint job). I gave up cigars for Lent. Wife gave up french fries, hence the theme of that custom paint job. Anyway, throughout Lent, I continued attending local cigar events. I did not smoke and did not tell anyone I had given up cigars until Easter. What I learned is: When you are smoking a cigar, the aromas of the other cigars is quite different. Some of the stronger cigars really did smell very pungent (not pleasant). I could smell the different blends/cigars much more so than when I was smoking one. Interesting experience for me. BTW, when someone asked why I wasn't smoking . . . I'd just say; ". . . no thanks, I just finished one." and let it go. No need to explain the Lent sacrifice thing. 

Second Story: 
My wife also deplores the smell of cigars. Hence, my nickname! No matter what I smoke, she always says it smells like crap! But, she allows my passion for cigars as long as I don't smoke around her. (and I don't) I used to smoke on the patio most evenings after work. After the first few years, and she would be outside, I quit asking her; "how does this one smell?" The answer was always the same! "smells like sh!t." Anyway, we used to go to a friends house every 4th of July for a BBQ & pool Party. Great fun and I get to sit on the patio with a beer and a cigar. One year, I lit up an original Montecristo (ALTADIS Dominican). She walked by and I asked: "How does this one smell?" To my amazement, she said: "That one ain't too bad. . . smells ok." I'll never forget that! Then, a couple years later, I lit up another Montecristo (one of my favorite medium/mild cigars). She walked by and once again I asked how this one smells. To my amazement, she said: "That one isn't too bad. Smells ok." 

So, to answer your question: Montecristo original Dominican blend.


----------



## Brian1437 (Aug 18, 2013)

My girlfriend loves the smell of the Ashton VSG. Also have had non smokers tell me it smells like that illegal weed


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Stinky said:


> Good Topic. Reminds me of a couple stories in my cigar smoking past.
> 
> January of 2000 I ordered a new GMC pickup (pictured on my web site with a custom "cigar" paint job). I gave up cigars for Lent. Wife gave up french fries, hence the theme of that custom paint job. Anyway, throughout Lent, I continued attending local cigar events. I did not smoke and did not tell anyone I had given up cigars until Easter. What I learned is: When you are smoking a cigar, the aromas of the other cigars is quite different. Some of the stronger cigars really did smell very pungent (not pleasant). I could smell the different blends/cigars much more so than when I was smoking one. Interesting experience for me. BTW, when someone asked why I wasn't smoking . . . I'd just say; ". . . no thanks, I just finished one." and let it go. No need to explain the Lent sacrifice thing.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, unfortunately it is just like one of Mad Magazine's articles on cigars from yesteryear: "Only a cigar lover could describe an odor similar to an arson fire at a condemned slaughterhouse as being 'spicy and aromatic that is both earthy and lingering!' " But everybody whom I smoke around these days always compliments my cigar smoke as being "nice" and "pretty good"! :nod: *Plus, it could be the Missus is getting used to them! I know my old housemate back in Atlanta when I put a box I'd just bought up to her nose to smell would exclaim, "It smells like someone left the toilet seat up!" and that was when they WEREN'T lit, or had time in the humidor!


----------



## black sheep (Sep 19, 2013)

when i have smoked ep carrillo vintage I have recieved compliments on the aroma....


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

My wife, who hates the smell of my sticks, really likes the aroma of an Acid Toast......so do I.


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

I actually asked my wife this yesterday without seeing this thread. I asked her which smell was worse to her, cigarette or cigars. She said cigars. The cigar smell she likes the most are the ones she like have a leathery smell to them. I'm not sure which one she was referring to though.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Davidoffs and Sencilo Platinums have nice aromas, and are wife-approved! :smile: The Davidoff website even has them categorized by aroma, if that is your criteria for making a choice. TCB


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

Im gonna have to go with liga privada #9 . But my wife really likes the aroma of natural root.


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

If you like bbq, the De KFC smoke smells just likea smoker. Didn't care for smoking the stick itself


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

My CAO Golds always have a great aroma. The wife and daughter have commented that they like these over a lot of others that I've had in their presence.


----------



## carnellm (Jun 27, 2010)

My wife says that the Drew Estates "Dirt" smells just like pipe tobacco, and I would agree. It is a veery mold but aromatic stick. She really doesn't care for my stronger sticks, though she will sometimes ask me to smoke one to keep away bugs. Seems they really do a number on the mosquitos. 

I have to admit that i will sometimes so stronger cigars to keep away certain human pests.


----------



## sfa (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree, Liga Privada smoke garners compliments. One comment I received while sitting on a stone ledge outside a restaurant in the Spring a guy in his 70's sat down next to me. "Your cigar reminds me of sitting at the baseball stadium in Chicago as a kid. What a wonderful memory - too bad they don't allow cigars anymore".


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had multiple people tell me they love the smell of tatuaje black label petite lacerno....


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

While I don't smoke them often, I have always received compliments on the smoke aroma when I was smoking CAO Moontrance.


----------



## cjm8481 (Dec 1, 2013)

I smoke a lot of Tatuaje Brown Label and get quite a few mentions on how nice they smell.


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

Yesterday I smoked a Padron 4000 Maduro and my wife said she liked the way that one smelled.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

genesis-project-ramon-bueso-robusto


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

yea, non-cigar smokers seem to love infused cigar smoke.

I was riding in a vehicle with some friends and had an acid blondie. They kept asking what the hell I was smoking and both agreed that it smelled awesome (one was a female).

The guy actually asked me to get him one next time I was able to.

I tend to enjoy all cigar smoke.


----------



## im1livewire (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree with TCBSmokes! Davidoff's and My Fathers. I am digging the latest Davidoff line. Tried one in Miami, last year.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

I personally like all cigar smoke but I really like the smell of a makers mark cigar my uncle had and a few other people like the smell too


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Most CC's hands down! My ex-wife used to love the smell of DE Copper..from the CI legends series. Was the only one she'd let me smoke around her. No more wife and I don't smoke that infused crap anymore.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

knilas said:


> Most CC's hands down! My ex-wife used to love the smell of DE Copper..from the CI legends series. Was the only one she'd let me smoke around her. No more wife and I don't smoke that infused crap anymore.


 No more wife and I don't smoke that infused crap anymore. :beerchug:


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

2COOL4U said:


> No more wife and I don't smoke that infused crap anymore. :beerchug:


:beerchug:


----------



## Arsene Lupin (Dec 17, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> My wife hates cigar smoke and when an unwanted plume has unintentionally made its way to her she has been known to leave the area. The cigars she has actually tolerated the smoke from are the Leccia Black, DE Java & Tabak Especiale Red Eye.


Mine can barely tolerate C.A.O. Brazilias, but loves La Traviata and L'Anniversaire Maduros. Happily, she loves the smell o Monte No.2's.


----------



## David Xuejia (Nov 21, 2013)

My wife is sensitive to the "stinkyness" as she called it and she didnt mind the La Sirena I smoked a few weeks ago at all.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

David Xuejia said:


> My wife is sensitive to the "stinkyness" as she called it and she didnt mind the La Sirena I smoked a few weeks ago at all.


Which La Sirena did you smoke and how was it?


----------



## David Xuejia (Nov 21, 2013)

crash-wizard said:


> Which La Sirena did you smoke and how was it?


It was the "La Sirena- the Prince" and it was really good; all dark forest and loamy earth. I'm definitely going to pick up more and maybe get longer sticks


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

I normally walk out of my smoking room and come back to see hot it lingers. I have to say the unico series smells the best when I come back into the room after a short break. My wife smokes with me and normally only tells me when the cigar stinks


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

After a very pleasurable smoking experience this evening, I will also recommend the Nub Connecticut 358 as a pleasingly aromatic cigar. The notes of cedar came through in the smoke to the point where my wife was very complimentary, and I myself enjoyed not only the cigar, but also breathing in the secondhand smoke that was lingering about, which normally, I don't feel compelled to attempt. TCB


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

the most aromatic cigar i had was a opus x lol stroongg aroma of cedar and wood. i walked in the house my wife said "did you sleep in a ceder box for 3 hour covered with cedar mulch" it was a really pungent aroma i agreed "can i change i said" should have known better she got the garden hose and chased after me and wouldn't let me in the house for an hour soaking wet.


----------



## Boukm (Jan 9, 2014)

This must be because of a personal preference but I find the My Father Special to be an outstanding cigar. Every single time I smoke it I think to myself “This is why I enjoy cigars” the way it burns, smells and draw, just awesome in my opinion.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Boukm said:


> This must be because of a personal preference but I find the My Father Special to be an outstanding cigar. Every single time I smoke it I think to myself *"This is why I enjoy cigars" *the way it burns, smells and draw, just awesome in my opinion.


Just noticed those online, and on your experience definitely gonna try one. Thanks. :smile: TCB


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Everything by DPG and his brood is top notch IMHO.


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm lucky, my wife loves the smell of a good cigar and glad that it reminds her of her grand pappy. I usually smoke inside on my comfy chair watching Sopranos or a sporting event and every time I light up an A. Fuente 858 sungrown or any of the Ashton Esg line she always compliments the great smelling smoke coming from my cigar. I especially love it when she looks over to me and says "that must be a Hemingway Fuente cause it smells great" that would be my favorite go to cigar, a Hemingway Sig. which she has been able to guess every time.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

bogiestogie said:


> I'm lucky, my wife loves the smell of a good cigar and glad that it reminds her of her grand pappy. I usually smoke inside on my comfy chair watching Sopranos or a sporting event and every time I light up an A. Fuente 858 sungrown or any of the Ashton Esg line she always compliments the great smelling smoke coming from my cigar. I especially love it when she looks over to me and says "that must be a Hemingway Fuente cause it smells great" that would be my favorite go to cigar, a Hemingway Sig. which she has been able to guess every time.


How cool is that!? You truly are a lucky guy!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Simply put Habanos.


----------

